# fresh water report(pic)



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Second time on the water with my T120 minus the boy. It was a nice day out with no wind!! Was able to test how well the yak paddled. 

Saw much wild life, saw a beaver and paddled near him and he gave me his beaver tail slap to tell me to stay away. Saw a snake swimming little distance away and this thing was trying to swim toward the yak!! So I tested how fast T120 can cruise...  

Caught my biggest bass to date, it was well over 20 inches and hit a powerbait worm texas rigged. Gave me a sleigh ride for about 3 seconds... sorry about the quailty of the pic, my cell phone camera...


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Nice fish SeaSalt. Glad you are enjoying your new kayak. Have you planed for your first saltwater trip yet?

Robert


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

SeaSalt, way to go on catching your biggest bass from the yak! Getting up close to the wildlife (snakes) makes it that much more of an adventure when fishing from the yak.

Let me know when you are going to hit the salt. I didn't make it out this past weekend. I need to get out soon!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks guys... its interesting how I haven't been skunked yet on a yak. Usually when I fish from the shore I do get skunked lots of time. I think being able to move and try different places increases the potential to catch fish. 

I probaly will not be able to go out to spsp anytime soon with second baby coming this week  But, keep me posted on where you guys go out so if I get a chance to sneak out, I will definitely join you. I been dying to try SPSP and some marshes around cheasapeake beach.


----------

